# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Producción Orgánica  Alternativas ecológicas para prevenir "el Brazo Negro" en el manzano

## Bruno Cillóniz

La planta reduce su rendimiento en un 23%  _Experimentos en el Valle de Mala consiguen inhibir la enfermedad a través de la aplicación de un hongo antagónico y compost orgánico._  *Por:* Francis Cruz  *Lima, 12 Agosto (Agraria.pe)* El lasiodiplodia theobromae (agente causal del brazo negro) afecta a unas 1,9 mil Has de cultivo de manzano, principalmente de la variedad Delicia, que se encuentra en el centro del Valle de Mala.  
Un programa conformado desde el 2007 con la intención de evaluar las pérdidas e impactos de la enfermedad mostró sus resultados en el Encuentro Científico Internacional de invierno (ECI2010i) celebrado en la primera semana de agosto, en Lima. 
Dicho programa, cofinanciado por INCAGRO, la asociación de productores Dos Valles de Mala y la Universidad Nacional Agraria La Molina (UNALM) demostró que las alternativas orgánicas para contrarrestar este patógeno son limpias y responsables con el medio ambiente. 
Así lo cree Carmen Figueroa, ingeniera agrónoma del Instituto Huayuná, quien aseguró que han propuesto un manejo ecológico “porque hemos visto una creciente demanda de estos productos en el extranjero y creemos también que es importante generar alternativas ecológicamente viables que sean eficientes”. 
Los valles de la costa central, debido a su clima árido, son proclives a esta enfermedad del “brazo negro”, que podríamos llamar silenciosa, pues el agricultor corta la rama sin saber la productividad que está perdiendo en su cultivo. 
“Hemos calculado el daño económico que hay en el avance de la enfermedad y hallamos que estadísticamente la planta reduce su rendimiento en un 23%. Hemos realizado una prospección en Ica y encontramos que en un total de 20 huertos, todos tenían presencia de la enfermedad en diferentes grados”, informó Figueroa. 
Si nos ceñimos a las 1,9 mil Has del Valle de Mala, las pérdidas alcanzarían un total de 2,7 mil TM de fruta, que a unos S/. 0,40 el Kg darían un valor de S/. 1 millón por campaña. 
Solamente el valle de Lima concentra el 92% de la producción nacional de manzano, produciendo unas 126 mil TM en 2009, según datos del MINAG.  *Soluciones* 
Según Figueroa al manzano se le induce el deshoje, para luego someterlo a un proceso de reducción de agua conocido como angoste, que no debe durar más de dos meses, porque se corre el riesgo de provocar un stress hídrico y nutricional que permite el florecimiento del hongo lasiodiplodia theobromae, agente causal del brazo negro. 
“Nosotros hemos tomado tres momentos, 1, 2 y 4 meses de angoste en la Manzana Delicia. Los resultados que hemos obtenido es que existe una relación directa: a mayor tiempo de angoste mayor avance en la enfermedad, se suceptibiliza la planta a la enfermedad por lo cual concluimos que no debemos tener tiempos de angoste superiores a dos meses”, explicó. 
Asimismo, se ha trabajado en el uso de un hongo antagónico: el trichoderma harzianum, el cual tiene la característica de promover un mayor crecimiento radicular y por lo tanto darle una mayor resistencia a la planta a enfermedades. 
La ingeniera agrónoma también indicó que el uso conjunto de 100 gr trichoderma y compost orgánico permitió una menor lesión en el tallo y además, tuvo un mayor peso seco de raíces, llegando incluso a inhibir la enfermedad en un 60% de los casos. 
“Nosotros, buscamos promover la recuperación de estas plantas enfermas para aumentar el rendimiento”, aseveró. 
La recomendación final de la especialista a los productores de manzano del valle central fue el de no someter a las plantas a tiempos mayores de dos meses de angoste y un abonamiento orgánico de 13 kilos por planta más 100 gr de trichoderma.  *Datos:* 
- El proyecto busca beneficiar a las tres mil familias que habitan en el valle de Mala y que depende de este cultivo. 
- El Instituto Huayuná estima un rendimiento anual de 13,5 TM por Ha de manzano, “deberíamos estar en 19 TM, que son más o menos 20 Kg por planta. Nuestro rendimiento está por debajo de lo que podríamos estar”, afirmó Figueroa. 
- Durante el primer semestre de 2010 nuestros envíos de manzana alcanzaron un total de US$ 19,3 mil destinándose íntegramente a Ecuador (85% del total) por un valor de US$ 16,4 mil y 41 TM; y Brasil (14,9%) por un valor de US$ 2,8 mil y 2,3 TM.Temas similares: "Honestidad para hacer la diferencia"... Seguimiento al gobierno de Ollanta Humala "XIII ALMUERZO AGROEXPORTADOR" - 22 DE MARZO HOTEL WESTIN - "NO PIERDA LA OPORTUNIDAD" - 3 DIAS UTILES. CONFERENCIA ESAN EN TRUJILLO: "La competitividad en las empresas agroindustriales en la región La Libertad frente a la crisis Europea"  y "PRESENTACION MAESTRIA DE AGRONEGOCIOS". Artículo: Standard & Poor's eleva calificación crediticia del Perú a "BBB" desde "BBB-" Conferencia Magistral: " "El futuro de la agricultura peruana y su competitividad"

----------


## CONSULTOR AGRARIO

Este es un ejemplo lo que se puede hacer con alternativas ecológicas. en realidad el Brazon negro del manzano se agrava en época de agostes muy prolongados por la sencilla razón que al "despertarse" la planta de manzano se producen más rupturas de raíz por la turgencia repentina producto dle golpe de agua.  
En realidad he obervado plantaciones de manzano que conviven con la enfermedad, donde el abonamiento orgánico estimula la proliferación de raicillas y la zona de absorción.   
Huayuná es una Institución que ha hecho muy buenos trabajos al respecto del cultivo de manzano. Acá lo que falta es simple y llanamente decisión política de impulsar las iniciativas de agricultura ecológica sostenible, donde amerite el caso. 
Saludos cordiales 
Ing. Angelo SotoT.

----------

